# ACTH stimulation test reactions...



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have been looking all over the internet about physical reactions to the ACTH test. I know what the test is supposed to do in terms of numbers but what is the normal response physically to this test?

I had the test done two days ago and I woke up feeling better today, but I really suffered these past two days.

They injected me and my core got really hot , I had a stomach ache, thought I was going to throw up..and got dizzy and disoriented. Then the strangest thing happened... my fingers turned blue! Cyanotic! Yes, I have suffered with cold and hands and feet before and had the blue nails to prove it...but this was freaky! Even the nurse was surprised! My blood pressure did not go up. The nurse checked it. I did ask what to expect side effect wise and she said I should not feel anything. I had a headache leaving there and ended up with a migraine!

So what does this mean? I do believe I have high cortisol. I am waiting on blood test results. Since starting Armour in August my free T3 has gone up. My doc wants 3.5.

11.21.13 results

TSH .06 (0.40-4.50)

Free T3 3.0 (2.3-4.2)

Free T4 1.1 (0.8-1.8)

My energy has not increased my exercise is a real energy zapper and I keep gaining weight! (I am an athlete and log everything that goes into my mouth) Gluten free and sugar free whole foods only.

But anyway the we are investigating pituitary and adrenals. Maybe Cushings?

Thanks for reading and any input would be awesome!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How is that test done?


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Injection of cortrosyn. First they take a sample of blood for a baseline reading then they inject with cortrosyn. Blood samples are taken at 30min and at 60min to how cortisol and adrenal function. Your numbers should double from baseline reading at 30min and I am not sure of the 60min. I can't wait to see my results...but the side effects were awful for me...

I was just wondering if anyone else has had a reaction like that if they know what it means...functioning or not functioning...


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Nope. I bet a reaction like that is very rare...

The worst symptoms most people will have is anxiety related because of the test.


----------

